# Can YOU hekp?



## 4kusdnconfused

I'm married to a women whom I'm not in love with but I have 2 young girls with. I've been married for almost 3 years and I CAN"T go another years with her. I hate the idea of leaving my 2 girls but if something doesn't change soon I'm afraid something bad might happen. What should I do?


----------



## draconis

Leave and make sure you have rights to your kids.

draconis


----------



## 4kusdnconfused

i'm sure she knows u dont love he so just forget it and stop telling her u do!!!! ur a ****ing liar!!! now u are not ojly telling women but the whole world!!


----------



## draconis

4kusdnconfused said:


> i'm sure she knows u dont love he so just forget it and stop telling her u do!!!! ur a ****ing liar!!! now u are not ojly telling women but the whole world!!


huh?

draconis


----------



## 827Aug

There must be more to this. You married someone and had two children with them. Did you ever love your wife?!


----------



## draconis

4kusdnconfused said:


> I'm married to a women whom I'm not in love with but I have 2 young girls with. I've been married for almost 3 years and I CAN"T go another years with her. I hate the idea of leaving my 2 girls but if something doesn't change soon I'm afraid something bad might happen. What should I do?


See a psychologist or councilor as soon as you can.

draconis


----------



## GAsoccerman

Drac...

Seems to me the Hubby posted....

The wife found it.....and replied..using the same name.

Sounds like these two have major issues and need counseling.

If you're reading this.....Get help, not for you two, But for the two girls.


----------

